# Kostenlos - EVE online 3 Wochen testen



## GreenMonster (4. August 2012)

Heyho,

Ich biete euch hier 3 Wochen kostenloses Testen eines MMORPG's namens EVE online. Diese Testphase ist völlig kostenlos. Solltet ihr euch danach entscheiden, euch einen Voll-Account zu machen, bekommt ihr als Dankeschön ein Geschenk von mir.* Außerdem stehe ich euch Ingame jederzeit zur Verfügung, beantworte euch alle Fragen und helfe gerne weiter*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PD5KxoPR250

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das Online Game spielt in der fernen Zukunft, wo ihr euch mit Raumschiffen im Weltall bewegt. Zudem beruht es auf dem Sandbox-Prinzip, d.h. alles ist möglich.

Hier ein paar wenige Möglichkeiten, um in EVE Karriere zu machen...

1. Die erste und einfachste Methode: Missionsrunning. Diese sind mit 'Quests' zu vergleichen. Hier gibt es auch verschiede Arten, die beliebteste natürlich: Rumballern! Hier schießt ihr Piratenschiffe ab, kassiert Bounty (Kopfgeld) und natürlich noch Missionsbelohnungen. Außerdem gibt es noch 3 andere Arten von Missionen, also ist hier Abwechslung geboten!

2. Natürlich kann man auch ohne Missionen PvE betreiben. Hierzu begibt man sich am besten in gefährlicheres, gesetzloses Gebiet, den sog. Low- oder Nullsec. Hier kassiert man dann für die abgeschossenen Piraten ordentlich viel Kopfgeld, aber natürlich sind hier auch andere Spieler nicht weit und wollen euch ans Fell! Natürlich kann man in EVE auch PvP betreiben. Sich im Kampf mit Mitspielern messen ist auch eine beliebte Tätigkeit im All.

3. Eine weitere beliebte Möglichkeit ist das Mining. Hierzu baut man mit spezialisierten Bergbau-Barkassen Erze aus Asteroiden, Chemikalische Stoffe aus Eis-Feldern oder aus Gaswolken ab. Diese kann man dann verkaufen. Und da Erze zur Produktion von Schiffen oder anderen Gütern immer gebraucht werden, ist das eine stabile Einnahmequelle.


Es gibt ein paar Besonderheiten, die EVE einzigartig machen. Die gesamte Marktwirtschaft im Spiel ist Spieler-generiert. Das heißt, alle Güter, die es im Markt zu kaufen gibt, wurden von Spielern hergestellt. Zudem gibt es nur einen einzigen Server, auf dem im Schnitt 30.000 - 50.000 Spieler online sind und gleichzeitig Spielen. Somit ist also immer und überall was los.

Also wer Lust auf erfrischende Abwechslung und ein einzigartiges Spieleerlebnis hat, kann sich bei mir per PN melden. Bitte mit einer gültigen E-Mail-Adresse melden!


Last but not least...
Dieses Angebot richtet sich besonders an die Gamer-Girls. Ich bin selbst eins und finde, dass wir in MMO's in einer noch viel zu starken Unterzahl sind...


----------

